# DIY rat leash/harness video



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

!!IMPORTANT!!
This isn't for taking rats on actual walks like you would a dog. This is for added safety if you want to take your fuzzbutts to a safe place outside to explore. Or, if you have a very sociable rat you like to take out in public on your shoulder. 
Never pull too hard! Your rat should know a command to come to you if you plan on taking it outside of the home.

I've been experimenting with this for a few days, and I don't see a way that a rat can slip through this one unless you give it too much slack.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Very clever! Thank you for posting this. Did you make the video?


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

You're welcome! Yup, that's my fatbottomed boy, Nacho.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

That is Awesome! I've been looking for some extra security for my skittish girl when we are going on our little house desensitization tours... I am going to go hunt down a shoelace and try it!


----------

